# Washington County NY questions



## Zorro_Bones (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm looking into different locations to move to if the gas drilling gets really bad effect wise and besides TN am looking at Washington County in NY as my old county in NY is way to much for land currently due to the anticipated gas rush.
Any advice and knowledge of anything that can or will affect farming is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I think Washington County is pretty farm friendly, at least from what I've seen. There are lots of "Farms First" signs all over the areas I've been. The southern part of the county is very beautiful and has a bunch of farms. I think it's far enough from Albany that most people don't want to make that commute. There are a few larger villages but no cities according to Wikipedia. I'd suggest staying out of the Adirondack Park areas though as those areas have lots of additional laws about what you can do. Sorry I don't have more info for you, I'm just south of Washington County. I did just go to the fair there last month. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to live in Washington County, NY. Taxes are very high. Jobs are hard to find. You have to have permits to cut down trees. It it beautiful though.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I live in wash county. Never heard of needing a permit to cut trees. I do a little logging in the winter in the Apa jurisdiction an don't need to get permit there either. Taxes aren't bad if u get at exemption. I don't think there to bad n I got 80 acres. Wash county is mostly rural n farms.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

We are looking at property in Washington Co, NY as well. Could not find anything on needing permits to cut down trees. We are having trouble finding an approx cost to run electric. Here in MO it is a set price per foot. The electric company in NY could not even give an estimate without sending an engineering crew to the property. We don't even have a signed contract yet!


----------

